# Tribute to Female Fighters



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRT-RLDvBds&feature=player_embedded

Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2010)

That was nice and for the record I simply enjoy the women fighters more than alot of the men. Not because they are better looking but they seem to fight alot harder.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think female athletes in a lot of sports have to try harder just to be recognised. I've heard a lot of people saying that women's fights aren't very good but I've sat through a lot of boring, mismatched and just no good fights with male fighters and rarely is anything said. when there are more femles fighting they will be discussed on their merits rather than as 'female' fighters first and foremost.

I've also heard comments on women's rugby, football and cricket that the teams are more technically proficient as they have to rely on their abilities rather than brute force and ignorance. More and more people are watching female teams, partly I think because in football certainly they are getting tired of prima donna male players who are paid vast amounts of money for very little performance other than in the tabloid exposes. People want to see skill and I believe the women fighters can certainly deliver that.


----------



## maft (Dec 10, 2010)

Go girls, it is about time time that world should realize how good you are.

Maximum respect!

maft


----------



## Sandstorm (Jan 18, 2011)

Rosi Sexton, Jane Couch, Kathy Long among others have been flying the flag for female fighting for years in their respective fields. There will always be more male fighters than women but what the women bring to the table is true grit, determination and massive heart, more than some male fighters out there! Keep it up ladies


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I think female athletes in a lot of sports have to try harder just to be recognised. I've heard a lot of people saying that women's fights aren't very good but I've sat through a lot of boring, mismatched and just no good fights with male fighters and rarely is anything said. when there are more femles fighting they will be discussed on their merits rather than as 'female' fighters first and foremost.
> 
> I've also heard comments on women's rugby, football and cricket that the teams are more technically proficient as they have to rely on their abilities rather than brute force and ignorance. More and more people are watching female teams, partly I think because in football certainly they are getting tired of prima donna male players who are paid vast amounts of money for very little performance other than in the tabloid exposes. People want to see skill and I believe the women fighters can certainly deliver that.


 
If you caught any of the women's ice hockey during the Olympics, the commentators mentioned this.  Women's ice hockey prohibits checking/hits as in men's hockey.  So, you see a lot more technical game being played.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 18, 2011)

Aye, that used to be true in tennis too i.e. the womens game was much more subtle and nuanced because it relied less on power and more on finesse.

Then along came the William's sisters of course ... nothing against them as people or players picking a winning strategy for themselves but they did essentially turn the womens game into a facsimilie of the mens .


----------

